

What should we learn from Shellshock? An Internet Perspective - karlheinz_py
http://blog.level3.com/threat-labs/what-should-we-learn-from-shellshock-an-internet-perspective/

======
alblue
The page kept refreshing automatically every second and it adds no interesting
points to what was widely known about shell shock in the days after the event.

